# Apple Cider and preservatives



## DukeLuke (Oct 20, 2010)

I've recently started to ferment some apple cider. I just went to the store and bought three gallons of already made cider, added it to my primary, then I added sugar until the sg was about 1.09, and then a crushed campden tablet. The next day I added champaign yeast and energizer and nutrient. 

At the store I noticed that it said the cider contained less than 1/10% potassium sorbate. I hoped this wouldn't really affect anything so I bought it anyway. Right now my ferment seems to going very slowly compared to other wines I have made over the summer. My question is whether or not this preservative, potassium sorbate, will have any significant effect on my cider. I don't know if it is fermenting more slowly because it is now colder out or because of this chemical. I've only started making wine over this past summer so I don't really know how fast a typical wine will ferment in the winter.


----------



## JasonH (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorbate will prevent your yeast from reproducing. If you take a SG now you can compare it to your initial gravity to judge how well the fermentation is going. I have had mixed results with products containing sorbate in the past, but found that Lalvin EC-1118 can usually get the job done. You can always try increasing the temp. to speed up the process also.


----------



## DukeLuke (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok thanks. I'll check the sg when I get a chance. What about the other microorganisms that continue fermentation once the sugar is gone? Will they be ok do you know? Also, I tried moving it to a warmer spot but my house isn't especially warm anywhere. And I can't very well just stick it on top of the stove or something. Any other suggestions?

Another interesting thing by the way, after I added sugar but before I added the campden or yeast, the must was already bubbling. I'm thinking I shouldn't have added the campden tablet...


----------



## Koom (Oct 21, 2010)

You could take a lower watt light bulb and set it next to you carboy and then cover it all up. The bulb will provide some heat


----------



## Dugger (Oct 21, 2010)

A traditional warm spot for fermenting small batches ( & bread) is on top of the refrigerator - it is usually quite warm.


----------



## foodabc (Jun 29, 2016)

I suggest potassium sorbate and sodium benzoate as food preservatives


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 5, 2016)

Most likely whether commercial apple juice has added "preservatives" or not the juice will have been pasteurized (may be by heat or UV light) in which case there is no need to add K-meta before you pitch the yeast. The whole point of adding "preservatives" is in fact to destroy wild yeasts and molds and prevent any volunteers from reproducing - hence extending the shelf life of the fruit juice. Depending on where you live, fresh pressed apple juice sold commercially, may or may not be pasteurized. (this is _required_ in NY State ) , this to destroy e-coli which can be found in apples picked up from the ground in the orchard.


----------



## Tnuscan (Jul 5, 2016)

I've found that starting fermentation isn't the hard part, finishing it is, when concentrates with sorbate and other preservatives are used. The fact that you tossed in a campten tablet will slow the process. 

If it returns from the sulphite shock from the canpten, add some energizer (not Nutrient) and it may get closer to finishing. It usually takes healthy, reproducing yeast to complete the fermentation process.

Try and stay away from added preservatives in future wine making. And adding sulphites during fermentation, unless your trying to stun a yeast(less desired) to start a better, stronger yeast colony.


----------

